# Forecast



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

[attachment=0:28nw9yop]Forecast.jpg[/attachment:28nw9yop]

I believe this is the forecast for Utah County.


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope Not !!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That was the crappiest apocolypse ever! I hope they don't find out how well I did on my Yellowstone Park hunt.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems like every time the world ends I never get the invite....disappointing


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun.

I'm bummed out. I was gonna use the end of the world for not getting my work done on time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If the world did end, would you need the excuse?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If the world did end, would you need the excuse?


Geezus, I thought it was hilarious. Was it my delivery? The tone of my voice?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http:/theworlddidntendsosuckitupandgetyourworkdoneanywayyoupansy.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, OK, I'll work on it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.azsoonasthemayancivilization ... ndsand.org


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

smart alec


----------

